# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Lỗi linh tinh

## Ga con

Lâu quá em mới rớ lại cái máy, may mà nó còn chạy OK.

Tình hình là em gặp lỗi vớ vẩn mắc cười quá nên hỏi các bác xem có ai bị chưa, cách khắc phục thế nào cho ổn.

Em làm cái ống lót khớp nối từ 16->14mm.
CAM trên Mastercam X5, đơn giản quá nên em CAD luôn trên đó. Có mỗi cái extrude, 2 cái vòng tròn, nên lệnh dịch ra toàn G2-G3 hệ I, J. Mô phỏng thấy tròn vo như này

Simulate bằng Cimco 5 cũng tròn vo

Chả hiểu thế quái nào cắm vào Mach 3 nó lên hình quả trám

Sản phẩm ra cũng y chang trên màn hình


Bó tay, làm mấy cái phức tạp không sao (nó dịch ra toàn G1), cái cực đơn giản thì lỗi. Em check lệnh thì thấy vẫn OK (có điều mấy cái I, J em lười check quá)

Có bác nào bị lỗi này chưa ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## ppgas

Trời, lỗi này đơn giản, mua cái khớp nối 14, xong!  :Smile:

----------

Ga con

----------


## elenercom

Zụ nầy tui va òi.
Cái hình tròn của tôi nó ra hình tam giác nhưng 3 cạnh lại lồi ra.
Vào config đổi qua đổi lại Absolute- Incremental là hết bệnh

----------

Ga con

----------


## CKD

Nhòm cái hình của bác Ga con thì thấy mấy lệnh thế này (trích vài dòng code)



```
G1 X11.7
G2 X0 Y-11.7 I-11.7 J0
   X-11.7 Y0 I0 J11.7
   X0 Y11.7 I11.7 J0
   ....
```

Nội dung là chạy offset từ trong ra và từ ngoài vào, bước dịch dao 0.1.
Theo SIMCO thì hình như lấy center là tâm mẫu.
Theo G-code thì đoán là chạy tọa độ XY tuyệt đối, IJ tương đối (nếu IJ tuyệt đối thì IJ trong trường hợp này luôn bằng 0.0).

Và Mach3 thì đang được set là XY & IJ tuyệt đối nên nó xác định tâm cung bị sai  :Smile:  ---> Config Mach3 lại cho đúng (XY là ABS, IJ là INC) hoặc dùng post xuất XY, IJ là ABS thì Ok ngay.

----------

elenercom, Ga con, haignition, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Thank bác trưởng thôn, đúng là chiên gia thật.

E xem sơ qua cũng biết nó bị lỗi chổ hệ IJ, e lấy chương trình nguyên bản (có cả G90, G91, G98, G41...) bỏ vào chạy thì OK. Có điều em đang lăn tăn chỗ Cimco, delete, modify kiểu gì nó chạy cũng OK hết, trong khi thực tế lại có lỗi. Có vẻ cần xem lại + cẩn thận với ông này.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ IJK nhiều thằng dính lỗi lắm cụ ạ, không chỉ riêng gì với Mach3.

Với Mach3 thì khác phục khá đơn giản vì cho mình set cả XYZ và IJK theo ABS hay INC đều được.
Với vài controller khác không cho thay đổi, hoặc chẵng biết cách thay đổi, hoặc bị password thì phải mod post cho nó.
CIMCO thì nó tương thích khá tốt.. nên đôi khi xem trên CIMCO cũng chỉ để kiểm tra sơ bộ. Muốn chắc ăn phải nạp vào controller & preview thì mới chắc cú được.

*
_Mà phần lớn đều cho mình set mềm bằng G-code, có điều phải biết code nào làm cái gì. XYZ thì G90/G91 nhưng IJK thì tùy theo hệ.
Với JDpaint mà xuất code có G2, G3.. nạp vào Mach3 kiểu gì cũng dính lỗi. Thằng JDPaint thuần chủng chỉ chiến tốt với NCStudio thôi.
Với SolidCAM, MasterCAM v.v... thì nếu có post cho Mach3 đa phần đều thích dùng polyline (G1), số ít mới dùng G2/3._

Cú pháp G2/3 XYZ R thấy ít bị lỗi hơn nhưng cũng ít thấy được dùng.
Còn polyline G1 thì máy cũ cũ chạy như con rùa, nhưng cách này đảm bảo tương thích tốt nhất với các hệ  :Smile: .

----------

elenercom, Ga con

----------


## Ga con

E kiểm tra lại file chạy OK.

Trong đó nó có lệnh G90.1 và G91.1. Không để ý nên cứ nghĩ nó như G90 và G91, thực tế cái này nó là lệnh set Inc và Abs IJ. E bỏ cái này nên nó mới bị lỗi.

Cũng cái tội lười  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

CKD, haignition

----------


## CKD

Chính xác G90.1 & G91.1  :Smile:

----------

